# Can I check who has visited my Twitter?



## farmerjohn1324

Is there any way I can see all the people who have viewed my Twitter page? Even if they don't have Twitter? I want to know if my ex-gf has been looking at my page. Even if she checks it from the public library without signing up for a Twitter account, is there any way to know the IP addresses of everyone who has viewed the page?


----------



## voyagerfan99

No there is no way to see who views your twitter.

If you don't want people to see anything without knowing who follows you, protect your tweets.


----------



## Geoff

What good would the IP be anyways?  Do you know her IP?  Are you going to investigate every single IP that visits your twitter feed?


----------



## beers

WRXGuy1 said:


> What good would the IP be anyways?  Do you know her IP?  Are you going to investigate every single IP that visits your twitter feed?



Pretty much this.


----------



## farmerjohn1324

Without starting a new thread...

Let's say I know an IP address. How much information can I find out about that IP address? I assume I can find out what ISP it comes from and an approximate location.


----------



## voyagerfan99

You spelled very general location wrong.

My current IP address at school is 149.152.125.63. 

Here's where it places me on the map.
https://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf...a=X&ei=ywE2VImBCu7IsATI4ICQDA&ved=0CB8Q8gEwAA

My actual location is here.
https://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf...a=X&ei=UwI2VImvO9KHsQTts4HADw&ved=0CH4Q_BIwDg

You'd have to do a lot of work to actually track it down.

Like I said, if you don't want people reading your tweets, protect them.


----------



## Geoff

farmerjohn1324 said:


> Without starting a new thread...
> 
> Let's say I know an IP address. How much information can I find out about that IP address? I assume I can find out what ISP it comes from and an approximate location.


You can usually get an idea of where they are located, and by idea it could be to that city or as wide as a few states away.  I manage iPads for our district, which give the location based on IP, some of them are fairly accurate while others think we are hundreds of miles away.  The only true way would be to contact the ISP with a court order to find out who has that IP.

There would be thousands of IPs to sort through, it's not like only a few users see your twitter feed a day.


----------



## beers

farmerjohn1324 said:


> Without starting a new thread...
> 
> Let's say I know an IP address. How much information can I find out about that IP address? I assume I can find out what ISP it comes from and an approximate location.



Not really a whole lot.  Usually you can get some sort of city from the reverse DNS prefixes or traceroute.  Whois information may tell you a bit about the provider.

It sounds like you're really paranoid over nothing, though.  Why would it matter in this instance?


----------



## emmalopez

farmerjohn1324 said:


> Is there any way I can see all the people who have viewed my Twitter page? Even if they don't have Twitter? I want to know if my ex-gf has been looking at my page. Even if she checks it from the public library without signing up for a Twitter account, is there any way to know the IP addresses of everyone who has viewed the page?



You can't see any people who viewed your profile though you can check who is starting following you or not


----------



## HackSpoon

No way man, Twitter is all goodie goodie and cares for people Privacy.


----------



## freebilly

I agree with the above comments. No you won't be able to track those who are visiting your Twitter page. Even if you're able to identify their IP address, you cannot really know if they're using a proxy.


----------



## voyagerfan99

No need to bump this thread.


----------

